
AI will jeopardize entry level software engineer jobs - rehman
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/22/jack-dorsey-ai-will-jeopardize-entry-level-software-engineer-jobs.html
======
macando
“Our analysis shows that workers with graduate or professional degrees will be
almost four times as exposed to AI as workers with just a high school degree.
Holders of bachelor’s degrees will be the most exposed by education level,
more than five times as exposed to AI than workers with just a high school
degree,”.

This is surprising.

------
webdigi
People tend to overestimate effect of technology in the short run and
underestimate its effect on the long term.

IMO - Even with all the progress, it is early days for AI and ML. We will feel
the full impact in 10+ years

